
Computational Philosophy - vga805
https://plato.stanford.edu/entries/computational-philosophy
======
ngcc_hk
Using ... the media of doing philosophy is always not netural. Try English,
German or even language itself.

But this is really about the first step ... use and not the philosophy of
using computer to study philosophy. One day we may have Wittgenstein level of
investigation. But guess you have to start to use it first.

